# preventing mosquito bites



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder what technique(s) we should do to prevent mosquito bites. Personally, I don't like to spray chemicals since most products do not work. And the harm those aerosols inflicted to us are significant. First, we can inhale those aerosol very easily when we spray. Second, I don't like the idea of spraying chemicals on our skin. They can absorb through skin and distributed via blood circulation and who knows what will be happen next. But I am sure, they will be more harmful than benefit to hour health. I usually use incense but honestly it does not work either. I appreciate if some one can share information to this problem.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't exhale, they follow the carbon trail.
Slather on a good stinky ... er sticky mud, use it to seal your gogles and respirator....and jump suit ... pray.
I wear long sleeve UV protection and chance it.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the little battery powered units you hang on your belt.

Greg


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Bats. Yes, Bats! Don't laugh so fast.

Bats like to eat mosquitoes, and eat LOTS, plus all the other flying insects. Yes, bats eat at night, but then there are no mosquitoes or bugs during the day. 

Build a Bat House. Have no more problems with mosquitoes. We recently lived in St Louis, MO for two years. Over two summers none, none of the usual daily bugs. Midwest, on the Mississippi River = BUGS !!!

Why bats in MO (resisting the opening for humor) ? MO has more caves than any other state. Bats like caves. MO has a lot, HUGE numbers of bats. 

I was going to build a Bat House, but I didn't need to when I saw those lovely little critters flying around at dusk. 

Bat's are environmentally friendly. But if you're worried. Vampire bats, all three species, are native to the New World, ranging from Mexico to Brazil, Chile, and Argentina. Only 0.5% of bats have rabies. Bat's generally do not like people.


*Seriously; Google "alternative mosquito replants." The chemical you're trying to avoid is DEETS. *


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Bats, Yes! Also Citronella candles -- real Citronella, from the plant, not petrochemical poisons scented with Citronella.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There used to be about 4,000 deaths each year from malaria in the USA. Malaria is no longer common in the USA because of mosquito repellents such as DEET. 

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably should not even bring this one up, BUT it does work. I used to smoke a pipe decades ago. When gnats and mosquitos become too invasive, I get out an old pipe, tamp in the tobacco, and light it up. Just a moderate puffing keeps the annoying little beasties at bay.


Not overly healthy, but I don't inhale, and at my age - I'm not going to worry too much about an occasional pipefull of tobacco. Another friend of mine lights up a cigar for the same reason - I'm kind of surprised that Greg did not include that observation.


Anyway, I'm just laying it out there. The choice is up to you.


Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have four railroad lanterns and I burn citronella oil in them in the evening it seems to help plus I like the look of the lanterns glow.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second Greg's suggestion about the little battery powered units that hang from the belt.

When the little buggers get bothersome, when we are sitting on our deck, I put one on the table and point it up. It seems to clear the area.

When using sprays with Deet, I try to spray my clothes, not me. I have also had success with the clothing that come pretreated with a repellent. I have some shirts and a ball cap. That works very well. Originally, the repellent was supposed to last through 40 washings. The more recent ones that I have seen say 70. Outdoor stores such as, LLBean and Orvis carry them. I imagine that others do too. The brand I have is called "Buzz Off".

Occasionally, I have fished from shore in the Ocean south of Bath, Maine. In the evening it was impossible to be out more than 10 or 15 minutes. Once I put on the Buzz Off shirt and hat, I could be out all evening. If it works there it will work anywhere.

All of these will put chemicals in the air, so you will be breathing some of it. The object is to minimize the amount you with which you come in contact.

Applying to your skin is probably the maximum and repellents on or in clothing is probably a minimum exposture.

Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

And also the common sense advice to do you best to eliminate standing water on your property such as may accumulate on tarps, in old flower pots, containers, and various debris where the buggers breed. If you have a pond or other permanent water always use mosquito dunks, the donut shaped things containing BT, which kills the larva.
Asian tiger mosquitos have invaded MD and make life miserable almost can't use layout in prime season.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the information.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, beat me in suggesting things to eliminate around the yard, but here are a couple of others: standing water in trays under flower pots, not just old ones, keep your gutters clean. Even small amounts of debris in the gutter can create a dam and let water stand behind it. It doesn't take much water for them to breed!

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Some also depends on an individual's body chemistry. When I go back east to visit my parents, I get eaten alive the moment I step into their back yard. My parents can be out there all day long without so much as a nibble. When I'm in my own back yard, I might get a bite every once in a while. Different environment, different mosquitoes. 

In terms of repellents, Avon's "Skin So Soft" is reputed to be a very effective repellent. I used it when I lived in upstate NY with a fair degree of success. Alas, when I'm visiting the parents, it's "Off!" as that's the only stuff that seems to have any effect. I haven't tried the electronic repellents yet; I may look into those this time. 

Later,

K


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I have tried electronic devices before, it seems they have marginal effects. I agree with you regarding mosquitos seem to prefer one from another. They didn't bite me much compared to my wife and my daughter. Since kids have very strong immune system, thus even one bite, it causes a huge red spot and it maintains for a few days. Last year, my sisters visited me and they enjoyed staying outdoor watching the trains, and a few hours later they realized that their legs were swelling with dozens of mosquito bites. After evaluation of all options, I guess a big electric fan may help to push the mosquitos away from approaching us.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

*Smoking works*



Dave Meashey said:


> Probably should not even bring this one up, BUT it does work. I used to smoke a pipe decades ago. When gnats and mosquitos become too invasive, I get out an old pipe, tamp in the tobacco, and light it up. Just a moderate puffing keeps the annoying little beasties at bay.


Yep. When I joined the Army I was a non-smoker. What got me started? On field exercises, the guys who were smoking never got bit--and I did. Took it up and they left me alone. Of course, I've long since quit cigarettes, but when I occasionally pull out my pipe it definitely works.

Also learned in the service: DEET works. Don't buy that watered-down 20% stuff at Walmart, get it from an outdoor store or online. The military issues (or used to issue) 100% DEET and it keeps them off pretty well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You can get DEET at many military surplus stores, apply to outer layer of clothes....


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

To go a bit beyond "personal" protection, you might want to consider a larger area trapping device. Non-chemical if you discount the burning propane. 

My limited experience with these types of machines show them to be pretty effective as long as used a directed. I have a friend that has one and it's amazing. Often walking to his property my wife, aka Mosquito Magnet, received multiple bites. Once we get to the event area, we have enjoyed many mosquito free evening outdoors.

I've also been on a couple of camping trips where these have been used at the camp site and nary a bite. I'd probably get one if I had mosquito issues.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember camping once, got bites like crazy, then remembered I packed some OFF. I didn't have another bite the rest of the trip


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And yes, cigars work great too!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If all else fails, get an applicator of "AfterBite". It is a small tube with a weak ammonia solution. Dab a drop or two on the bite and it goes away. 


Chuck


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

See if there is a Mosquito Squad franchise in your area. We moved to a new home on the edge of a woods and wet land area a year and a half ago. The mosquitoes chewed us up that first year to the point that we couldn't enjoy the yard and deck. Last spring we contracted with Mosquito Squad and they sprayed 9 times during the summer & fall. I think I saw three of the little buggers all summer and fall. We've just had the first application for this season.
They have a couple of programs and have some all natural stuff too. It costs about the same as a lawn care program. I have no connection with the company other than being a satisfied customer. I was skeptical at first but found the stuff works.
Dave


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Mymodeltrain:

While I often use many chemicals rather indiscriminately, the Precautionary Statements section for the Off Clip-On really makes me take pause.  

But since you did state in your op that you were apparently seeking a non-aerosol solution you may want to review the above link. There are obviously lots of good and bad chemicals and everyone needs to make a personal decision on what they use on themselves and others and the benefits provided.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I saw my wife equipped the off-clip on device for my daughter, but it is not very much effective.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure the filter pad is inserted correctly and there is some green liquid in the bubble. The pads will dry out.

Chuck


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't go outdoors....and sleep under a mosquito net. Don't drive a vehicle, or breath the air around you......it will slowly kill you....

The best suggestion would probably be, for you to lay in several years' supply of a good Single Malt Whisky, and sip it continuously to prevent depression....you worry far too much, and will probably (More likely) kill yourself with worry, far sooner than with any spray you would use over your life time.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Try eating spicy foods, particularly chillis - the hot version. One of my sons lives near the equator on a very tropical island. They eat a lot of chillis there and it seems they do not get bitten. Cheaper and more enjoyable than gizmos.


----------



## Steamer91 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, if you don't like using repellants (have you tried using the ones with DEET in them?), I'd recommend either avoiding being out on the layout in the morning and evening when the little buggers are most likely to be out, which isn't always easy given the heat of the day sometimes, or by setting up some Tiki torches and oil lamps.

If you use citronella oil in these (Tiki sells it under the BiteFighter label, specifically formulated to repel mosquitoes, and you can usually find it in Walmart or anywhere else you can buy Tiki torches), it can ward off plenty of winged pests, the "Mozzies" included. (Also works good at keeping horse and deer flies away).

You do have to keep an eye on the open flames of the torches and make sure the lamps/lanterns don't get kicked or knocked over, and you do have to periodically refill them all, but they really do work, I swear by them whenever I'm out working on my garden railroad or having a dip in the pool in the evening.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Mosquito control from the former editor of Organic Gardening; no nasty chemicals here:

http://www.gardensalive.com/article.asp?ai=583


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I like the idea, I thought about mixing garlic and ginger suspension in a solution and spray them around the garden. Let's see, hopefully this works.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I can also support the Off Clip-on, definitely works, but you can also plant herbs around your railroad. Plants like Thyme, Lavender, and Basil are good for keeping mosquitos at bay. If you have a pond, I'm sure you get visited by frogs and toads. When I had my pond, we were never bothered by those little blood suckers because the toads had an endless supply of food. If you live in an area with Purple Martins, put up a Martin house, and you won't have problems because that is their mainstay. And if these suggestions don't work for you, I'd have to agree with Fr. Fred's.


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

I haven't had much success with the Clip On or the Thermacell while camping, but I do recommend the AfterBite once you do get a bite, it will reduce swelling and almost instantly remove any itching.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with the little electronic noise makers. Not the ones with the packet of stuff, but the ones people say don't do anything.

For DEET, I like the little wipes better than the spray. Just less obnoxious.

At our house in Eldorado township, we encouraged barn swallows.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

We have started using some of these plants in our yard, and seem to be working.
Here is a link to these plants, that you can buy anywhere...the citronella plants are more potent then the oil burned.....

http://eartheasy.com/blog/2011/04/5-easy-to-grow-mosquito-repelling-plants/

I have just read that the Off fan powered thingys are not reccommended, plus I have used them, and for me do not work...for me that is...

Bubba


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The garden reporter for a local (Washington, D.C.) radio station (WTOP) has a solution for mosquitoes. Here is a link to what he suggests. 

http://www.wtop.com/902/3324856/Garden-Plot-How-to-beat-back-mosquitoes-

It might be worth a try.

Chuck


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you want something like this?

http://hackaday.com/2014/05/18/solar-powered-mosquito-birth-control-is-making-waves/


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Something I have not seen as yet on this thread are the old-fashioned "punk" sticks. I believe that burning them can deter all sorts of annoying flying insects. Some folks cannot tolerate the smell of punk smoke, though.

Just another idea,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

And here's a stylish solution, again it's non-chemical!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

_" Some folks cannot tolerate the smell of punk smoke, though."_
That, and even though most punks deserve some level of punishment, burning them seems a little extreme. 

Later,

K


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can put up hummingbird feeders. Hummingbirds eat insects including mosquitos.

You can also try to take a 555 oscillator and drive a piezo tweeter to ultrasonic levels. I recall that Popular Electronics offered this solution (when I was a kid), and the ultrasonics attract the males, but repel the females who do the biting. I made an ultrasonic "cannon" in this manner to quiet my neighbor's barking poodles, who have now moved on. I've never tried it on mosquitos, and we don't have any to try it with. We do have hummingbird feeders though.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

East Broad Top said:


> _" Some folks cannot tolerate the smell of punk smoke, though."_
> That, and even though most punks deserve some level of punishment, burning them seems a little extreme.
> 
> Later,
> ...


Aw you just insult them and let 'em smolder....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a punk that lived next door... don't know what he smoked but I could not run my trains when he did! BLEAH!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"That, and even though most punks deserve some level of punishment, burning them seems a little extreme."
"I had a punk that lived next door... don't know what he smoked but I could not run my trains when he did! BLEAH!"

ROTFLMAO! I knew my suggestion would invite a fair amount of editorial creativity.

Really guys, I'm referring to those sticks that look like a miniature cat tail reed. They are about as long as an incense stick and smolder slowly when lit. I have honestly seen people carry them around at cookouts and picnics ward off the annoying and biting little buggers (and perhaps it kept other guests away from their food as well).

Perhaps it is such an old remedy that people can no longer get punk sticks. Don't know.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

They are still available, such as from Vermont Country Store.

We always used punks around 4th of July for lighting the fireworks. It was "safer"


----------

